# What Phone do you Use? and Do you like the Camera?



## RLPhoto (Oct 6, 2014)

What phone do you use? and do you like the camera?

Currently on a really tricked out Note 3 and I love the 4K footage in good light. 8)


----------



## e17paul (Oct 6, 2014)

Currently an iPhone 6, before that the 4S. 

The 6 camera is much better, despite boasting the same 8MP. I only feel the need for my Canon 6D in poor light, for zoom, or for selective focus. Both iPhones have excelled at the single shot HDR which gives boosted dynamic range without the unrealistic look from Canon's in camera 3 shot HDR. 

It has its limitations like all phone cameras, but within them the results are impressive. On occasions where more depth of field is required, I reach for it in preference to the heavy DSLR around my neck.


----------



## Tsuru (Oct 6, 2014)

Venerable old Lumia 920 here.
When I first received the phone the image stabilization and dedicated camera button made a huge difference in usability over any other phone of it's time. These days I'll pick up the SLR unless I need to take a picture of something hard to get at or something that I need to send to someone right away.


----------



## icassell (Oct 6, 2014)

I have a Droid Razr HD (~ 2 years old). I bought it for the superb battery life which it has. The camera is dreadful.


----------



## distant.star (Oct 6, 2014)

.
For what it's worth....

HTC One (M8). Had it for four or five months now, and I've never used it to take a picture. Reviews I've read say the camera is sub-par when compared to comparable phones.

I always have a real camera with me, so the phone never gets a thought.


----------



## captainkanji (Oct 6, 2014)

I use the iPhone 5. It's decent enough. Never do video. It's great being able to text a photo of a part at work. I'll probably upgrade to the 6 plus if the extra battery life rings true.


----------



## beforeEos Camaras (Oct 6, 2014)

htc resound 8 MP don't like it never had works when I don't have anything else to fall back on


----------



## R1-7D (Oct 6, 2014)

I am using the iPhone 6 Plus. I only occasionally take photos with the camera, preferring to use my Fuji X20 if I need something portable. If I ever shoot videos, which is hardly ever, I almost exclusively use my iPhone. The new 240 FPS slow mo is really cool. 

I will say that the new sensor in the iPhone 6 is pretty damn good for a phone camera. I just find it hard to go to it after being spoiled by larger sensor cameras.


----------



## Perio (Oct 7, 2014)

This one


----------



## kennephoto (Oct 7, 2014)

Samsung galaxy S4, upgraded from an iPhone 5 and the GS4 was so much better. So much better. Wish it had stabilization but I enjoy the feature of using the front and rear camera simultaneously.


----------



## Harv (Oct 7, 2014)

I use a military grade Sanyo flip phone and have no idea if I like the camera in it or not. When I want a picture, I leave the phone in my pocket and reach for a camera.


----------



## cliffwang (Oct 7, 2014)

I am still using my old HTC M7 for video and picture for notes. The IQ is very good especially for low light. I will stay with HTC (M9?) if it has 4K video. Basically I try to avoid using phone camera for photos.


----------



## bholliman (Oct 7, 2014)

Samsung Note 3. Camera isn't very good except in good light, but it's always with me and handy. I always use one of my real cameras if time allows.


----------



## jebrady03 (Oct 7, 2014)

Galaxy S4. I rarely use the camera for anything that matters. I often use it to send images to my wife rather than texting details. For instance if I'm at the grocery store and want to see if she wants to try the newest gluten free dairy free whatever (she can't eat either unfortunately), I'll take a picture and send it to her. 
If I know I'm going to take a picture that matters and want to be able to send it via phone, I use my 70D and transfer the image to my phone via wifi. 
Where the camera is handy is for video and specifically, uploading video to YouTube to share right away. The 70D can't transfer movies via wifi so the phone is the only choice. 
In general, I'm happy with the performance of the camera phone because I rarely use it and I also understand... It's a camera phone.


----------



## eml58 (Oct 7, 2014)

Just moved from the iPhone 5s to the 6 Plus, rarely use the Camera, but after watching the attached video I've started to experiment a little, have to admit it's pretty good for a Phone Camera, the "slow mo" thing is good fun as well, probably replace the limited use of the Canon M with the 6+ for those Images where you need small and inconspicuous, although as far as Phones go the 6+ is anything but inconspicuous.

http://www.theverge.com/2014/9/18/6339583/iphone-6-and-6-plus-camera-test-iceland


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Oct 7, 2014)

Iphone 6. Tried the 6 plus but it was too big. The 6 so far has the better sensor. I have had every Iphone and the main reason I stick with them is the focus on the camera function to some degree. Like this one has better focusing. The front camera has a larger aperature which is nice. They will never replace my dslr but can produce some good images for what it is. I like the time lapse they added. Also the metering and colors are pretty good for a phone.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Oct 7, 2014)

My phone is a Jitterbug J and it ain't got no camera.... just the way I like my cell phone.


----------



## DigiAngel (Oct 7, 2014)

Nokia Lumia 820 - and the Camera is rubbish.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Oct 12, 2014)

My phone has a camera!?
You will be telling me next that my DSLR shoots video!


----------



## Bennymiata (Oct 12, 2014)

I use a Samsung Note 3, and the camera is pretty good. So much so that I don't carry a small camera with me anymore.
The video is not bad either.


----------



## iceman (Oct 13, 2014)

I use an iPhone 5S. I'm happy with the camera and it has a Sony sensor so nothing could be better. :


----------



## jdramirez (Oct 13, 2014)

Samsung Galaxy S3... camera... no. It is ok in a pinch, but not good.


----------



## Hillsilly (Oct 13, 2014)

HTC Evo 3D. Its a few years old, but I'm still happy with it. It is the only 3D camera that I own, so it is difficult for me to compare. Its ok. But I'm not going to be making any Hollywood blockbusters with it.


----------



## Davebo (Oct 16, 2014)

iPhone 5s. Pictures are not bad (in good light). Video is surprisingly good (although I have only played in back on the phone). Have a Vizsla puppy..... love to film her antics using the 120 FPS 'slo-mo' mode.


----------



## drjlo (Oct 16, 2014)

Samsung Galaxy Nexus, which is known to have worse camera than Galaxy S4. 
Having played with cameras on iPhone 5, 6, 6+, Samsung Galaxy S4, Note3, even LG G3, I think all these cameras serve OK in daylight or great light. They ALL fall down in low light. 

Below is sample from Nexus which had such horrid noise that I used NR program in Photoshop as experiment, and it still had bad noise on it.



IMG_20140820_195735 by drjlo1, on Flickr


----------



## Zv (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm using an iPhone 5 right now. Previously I had a Samsung Galaxy S (the first one!) and the camera on it was OK, nothing great. The iPhone 5 camera was a huge improvement though over the Samsung and I've gotten some pretty decent looking snapshots from it. I use it as a quick snap camera for unimportant things and for office work related stuff. It's quick and easy. 

Looking fwd to upgrading to the iPhone 6.


----------



## cerealito (Oct 17, 2014)

IPhone 5s. Before that I had the 4s. Both have similar cameras (I cannot tell any MAJOR difference between those).
One of the main reasons I have an iPhone is its camera: iPhones are always top of the line when it comes to photography.


----------



## nda (Oct 17, 2014)

Lumia 630 dual sim, love the phone the camera is ok for a camera phone


----------



## Lee Jay (Oct 17, 2014)

Samsung Galaxy S3. The camera is just this side of entirely useless. After testing it, I keep my Elph 500 HS in the same pocket as the phone. It's a better camera by at least in order of magnitude, if not more.

I'm sent a lot of iPhone pictures for use and processing. In general, they're worse. The iPhone seems to like to shoot at high ISO a lot, but even at base ISO, the noise is absolutely horrible.


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Oct 17, 2014)

Samsung Galaxy Note, v1.
Although not using it regularly: if there is enough light, the result surprised me positive.
Don't happen very often, because I always carry my RX100 with me.


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 17, 2014)

Recently upgraded to the Nexus 5 from a Samsung GSII that had a giant blob of sensor dust. I haven't used the camera much yet, but it did do a stellar job recently of capturing the license plate of a builder's truck that smashed into a parked car on my street and promptly took off. Justice!


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Nov 21, 2014)

Galaxy Note v1. In sufficient light surprisingly good, also the video.
Its nice to have this as a quickdraw!


----------



## beforeEos Camaras (Dec 11, 2014)

I just got the new Samsung note 4 and I have to say for a camera phone its really good at 16mp


----------



## Ryan85 (Dec 11, 2014)

I have the iPhone 5s and I've been very happy with the camera & video.


----------

